# Just Say Yes - My ode to trying new things at the cottage this summer



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Newest post is up

Summer this year was different for most if not all of us I am sure

I found myself spending more time outside and up North at a family cottage more than previous years with the family which was great. Cottage is located in the Orillia/Muskoa area here in Ontario. Realize I am fortunate to have the option and I even tried a few new things and was reminded that I need to do it more

My ode to new things:

https://www.northernjacks.com/post/just-say-yes



Cheers 

Andrew


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Sure wish I could go to my place


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Zorba said:


> Sure wish I could go to my place


That sucks. I know my folks are bummed about not heading South this winter. Hopefully all of this $# is moving in the right direction


----------

